# Viper Car Alarm 5900



## rdberm88 (Feb 16, 2009)

I bought a viper 2-way with remote start in October of 2008. Everything worked fine until a week ago when the buttons randomly would not function. I tried to reprogram the remote using the method were you turn the ignition on press the valet 9 times then hold the alarm chirps 9 times then press the lock button and a confirmation tone is heard. Now the remote start works perfect and the unlock/disarm works as well. The only malfunction is that the remote will not arm the alarm or lock the doors.

If anybody could give me any sort of help it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

have you tried arming/locking the doors from right next to the vehicle? IF so try stepping back a few feet and trying again. Have you changed your battery in your remote?


----------

